# Restauration iPad demandée durant upgrade 7.1.2 ?!



## sfk10 (28 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu effectuer hier un upgrade de 7.1.1 vers 7.1.2 sur mon iPad (iPad 3 appelé "nouvel iPad" lors de sa sortie).
Quelle n'a pas été m'a surprise lors du redémarrage en voyant apparaître une image m'invitant à brancher mon iPad à mon Mac (icône iTunes apparaissant sur l'écran).
Si je branche l'appareil sur mon mac en ouvrant iTunes, cela me prévient qu'une restauration va avoir lieu qui restaurera les paramètres d'usine avec perte des données présentes à la clef ! Je n'ai jamais utilisé iTunes pour synchroniser mon iPad et je ne comprend donc pas pourquoi je dois passer par cette étape (destructrice) cette fois-ci ? Est-il possible de passer outre cette étape (le reset hardware de la bébête étant inopérant à cette étape du process).

Merci pour votre aide et excellente journée à tous.

Franck


----------



## adixya (28 Juillet 2014)

Il me semble que c'est un de ces multiples bugs scandaleux d'iTunes non réparés par Apple depuis des années.

Essaye cette méthode : 
http://iphonesoft.fr/2013/02/15/corriger-l-erreur-itunes-ne-peut-pas-lire-le-contenu-de-l-iphone


----------



## sfk10 (28 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ta suggestion Adixya. Je crains que le bug soit plus vicieux que cela hélas...


----------



## adixya (28 Juillet 2014)

Ah mais ok, j'ai relu ton message plus précisément. En fait ça ne s'allume plus du tout ? Y a juste le symbole qui te dit de brancher iTunes c'est ça ?

Là je ne sais pas trop comment tu peux faire pour contourner la chose...


----------

